# Are the Good Trading Days Over?



## 2Blessed (Sep 26, 2011)

It appears that the only way to find a decent trade is through DC, or by owning a plat week.  I was thinking about purchasing a resale Marriott for trading, but from the comments from this board, it appears that Marriott is not depositing a lot of weeks in II.  So, I guess one will truly need to buy where they would like to travel. Are they serious about the prices to buy into the DC? What is your work around, if any, if you don't have points, or plat weeks? I think I need to look for other top quality non-Marriott resorts.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 26, 2011)

I do not know if the good trade days are over.  I know I have posted a lot this past year about not being able to get into the Carolina resorts for any time in the summer, even for owners of those resorts looking to trade back in.  It's pretty fair to say getting a Carolina summer week is not going to happen in II any longer and getting a Marriott ski week is pretty hard at any of their slopeside resorts.  I think you can snag a studio here and there and maybe a one bedroom if you are very lucky but the pickings are really slim.

Getting off season Marriott weeks in II is actually pretty good.  I got a 2 bedroom surfwatch for next Easter with just the one bedroom side of my 2011 platinum summer week.  I think that was a pretty good exchange and has been my best Marriott exchange to date.

I think any platinum marriott, even the studios will pull anything available on-line in II so from that viewpoint, Marriott is a great trader.  The problem is Marriott is taking so many prime Marriott weeks from II, there aren't many platinum Marriott weeks in II any longer.  Marriott will release platinum weeks to II, but usually not until 2-4 weeks before check-in.

If I had to do it over again, I would have still purchased my Willowridge week.  I'm disapointed I can't trade it for a summer Marriott Carolina week, but I am hopefull things will change down the road.  The thing about the DC club is that it takes many more points to book a full week in the prime resorts, that most legacy and probably even more trust owners have.

The DC is still new and all those legacy owners are playing around with their new toy and raving about how easy it is to get the prime exchanges but those legacy owners for the most part can't afford 7 day vacations any longer and in short time I suspect they will miss the longer vacations and realize the DC is not giving them enough value.

DC Legacy owners this year and last were able to stretch their points pretty well because of some bonus points they were given when they signed-up.  I know a lot of DC members used those extra points to add a few days onto their II reservation or home resort week.  Those extra days added onto II bookings or home resort books really hurt us traditional Marriott owners last year and maybe this year because Marriott most likely had to take prime weeks out of II to match those requests.  No proof, that is just one theory.

In short, I wouldn't give up on II.  Sure, the DC really has made some trades impossible for the time being but hopefully, not for much longer.  The Marriott preference seems to be making a comeback in II.  I think all of last year, whatever developer deposits Marriott made, didn't have Marriott preference and anyone could get them.  There have been recent sightings that only Marriott owners could see.


----------



## davemy (Sep 26, 2011)

If you can travel 30 to 45 days out in the Summer, There were many summer  hilton heads weeks that poped up during the day. I know i watched everyday and snaged a Surfwatch, 3rd week of August checkin. Myrtle Beach didn't see one.


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 26, 2011)

I saw Myrtle beach July and August weeks, but didn't reserve any. They were gone like wind.
Hilton head had quite a few last minute (within 4 weeks range from check-in) and I had a summer week myself.
This friday, I am going to Myrtle beach (OceanWatch Villas) myself and will have a quiet, freedom time myself.
If you can check sighting, you will see what are available as a marriott owner.


----------



## jdunn1 (Sep 26, 2011)

When did you see the July and August Myrtle Beach weeks?  Were they OceanWatch weeks?  I have never seen them.  A fellow Willowridge owner and I were going back and forth a few times over the spring about getting a summer Carolina week.  She started to see last minute bookings at odd hours (like 3PM or something) for about week or so and ended up booking the third week in August at Grand Ocean, I think.  She was very happy but for me, I need late June or July or early August, the hardest times to book, let alone trade into any Carolina resort.


I did see one Myrtle Beach July week for a non marriott in II that was "gone like the wind".  The Myrtle Beach week I saw was actually for a five star resort, too.

I agree about the last minute Hilton Head weeks but they were all mid to late August weeks, if I remember right but I know I do not check II as often as many people do.  I still check a few times a day, but not more than four or five times.

Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head are easy trades this time of the year.  I think this time of year would be really nice but I like the Carolinas in the summer or Spring.




yumdrey said:


> I saw Myrtle beach July and August weeks, but didn't reserve any. They were gone like wind.
> Hilton head had quite a few last minute (within 4 weeks range from check-in) and I had a summer week myself.
> This friday, I am going to Myrtle beach (OceanWatch Villas) myself and will have a quiet, freedom time myself.
> If you can check sighting, you will see what are available as a marriott owner.


----------



## GregT (Sep 26, 2011)

2Blessed said:


> It appears that the only way to find a decent trade is through DC, or by owning a plat week.  I was thinking about purchasing a resale Marriott for trading, but from the comments from this board, it appears that Marriott is not depositing a lot of weeks in II.  So, I guess one will truly need to buy where they would like to travel. Are they serious about the prices to buy into the DC?



2Blessed,

I believe that trading (outside of DC) has changed significantly in the Marriott world.  I believe that successful trades 8-12 months before check-in will be much more infrequent than historical trends.  I believe there will be excellent II trades 1-3 months prior to check-in, if you are able to benefit from this patience.

I personally would not buy a Marriott specifically for trading purposes as I believe trades will be unreliable.   However, I do believe the Marriott preference in FlexChange has strengthened as I see fewer properties with my non-Marriott in FlexChange (my Worldmark) than my Marriott -- this is very different from the past where they saw the same thing -- not bad, just different.   

So, for additional timeshare purchases, I've moved away from Marriott  --  unless I am buying a week for personal use (I still shop for Maui Ocean Club).  With respect to other chains, I believe Starwood and HGVC have comparable quality properties and better internal systems that are structured in a manner to allow me to get the reservation I want -- without the uncertainty of relying on an exchange.   Marriott properties remain among the finest in the world, but the current Marriott environment (outside of DC) is unstable.  




2Blessed said:


> What is your work around, if any, if you don't have points, or plat weeks? I think I need to look for other top quality non-Marriott resorts.




So, my work around has been:

1) Enroll in the DC program
2) Rent the points I need, to utilize the benefits of the DC system (and there are many benefits)
3) Buy other chains (Starwood/HGVC) with good internal systems that have properties located where I want to travel
4) Don't rely on II or RCI for key travel plans
5) Utilize II/RCI opportunistically for bulk deposits and FlexChange

Good luck -- let us know what you do!

Best,

Greg


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 27, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> When did you see the July and August Myrtle Beach weeks?  Were they OceanWatch weeks?  I have never seen them.  A fellow Willowridge owner and I were going back and forth a few times over the spring about getting a summer Carolina week.  She started to see last minute bookings at odd hours (like 3PM or something) for about week or so and ended up booking the third week in August at Grand Ocean, I think.  She was very happy but for me, I need late June or July or early August, the hardest times to book, let alone trade into any Carolina resort.
> 
> 
> I did see one Myrtle Beach July week for a non marriott in II that was "gone like the wind".  The Myrtle Beach week I saw was actually for a five star resort, too.
> ...



Hey,
I saw at least two july and one August week at myrtle beach! (during flexchange period)

I also could see Feb through May weeks at MOW.

If anyone is close from the resort and can plan something out 30+ days, it is still has worth


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 27, 2011)

First, I'd like to say TUG users are a very small population of the Marriott owners out there so it is really difficult to gauge if the DC program is hurting non DC users.  I haven't traded in a while but my friends recently traded into 1 bedroom at Ko'Olina for a summer July week with their 1 bedroom at Maui Ocean Club week at 11 months out.  They put in their request in early July and were matched at the end of July.


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't been so lucky Ciscogizmo1.  I put in a request in Aug for an efficiency at Ko Olina for August 2012, using a Maui Ocean Club JULY 4th WEEK!!  (Same size unit.)  No trade yet!  In years past, I would most likely have had an exchange by now.  I think we are just beginning to see the impact the DC has  on trading. 

On the flip side, in August I was able to book a 1 bdrm at Ko Olina for the 1st week of Dec. this year...using legacy points.  Marriott is definitely holding onto their premium weeks.


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 27, 2011)

good morning....

Not to keep beating this over the head.... but here goes...

#1 MVCD is now running a distinct and competing Exchange Company...

#2 prior to 6/20/2010 MVCD was a passive participant in II (some bulk deposits).   Currently, MVCD is an active exchanger and competitor (withthe average owner) in II.  They exchange Trust inventory for units needed for DC requests.

#3  MVCD has to deposit units in II to get out units, the queries are

#3a  Do they jump to the front of the II line?
#3b  Is MVCD a preferred trade partner?
#3c  Does the MVCD exchange company manager have a direct verbal line to II or do they wait in the queue like the rest of us
#3d  Do they deposit like for like...  IOW to snag a ski week to they deposit a like "KOLINA or Marco" or do they deposit 5 doggy weeks in november.  Remember II is an exchange company the makes an exchange fee for every successful exchange.  They may actually make more accepting the 5 doggy weeks and making 5 exchanges in contrast to just one!!!

Many questions, few answers..but as Perry politely opined many moons ago.  It is a zero sum game.   Finite number of exchanges!!!  

As does Greg, I play inDCfor the primo exchanges 9want to be onthe wining team) and II for the flexchanges etc.  My next purchase wil be a GV  2 bed plat resale, used for occasional use and lockoff as flexchange chips. Waiting for a dirt cheap ebay deal on these...

Personally, I am a happy camper... I have 3 concurrent ski units at Park City in January 2012.  Converted 1 3 bedroom GV into 2 5 day 2 bedrooms. Essentially 21 bedroom days in orlando for 20 bedroom days in Park City for the same number of points!!!1


----------



## kjd (Sep 27, 2011)

There's no doubt the unwritten rules of the game have changed.  In total maybe for the better but not if you purchase resale now just for the idea of trading.  Legacy owners have an advantage of being in both the points and the weeks systems.  New resale purchasers can't buy into the points system and there is a reason for that.  In the changeover Marriott had to avoid legal action against them by legacy owners while also correctly assuming that the legacy owners would be their best initial customers for upgrading to the DC.  

For Marriott, the ground is still furtile for continuing to go after legacy owners to upgrade.  The emphasis now seems to be to get owners to purchase more points.  In the future Marriott may open up DC enrollment again for resale purchases after the deadline.  Until that happens and given the changes in trading strategy, a resale purchase solely for trading is probably not a good idea. That is, if one wants to trade into a Marriott. II is adding some more premier non-Marriott resorts that are comparable to Marriott if you are inclined to consider those.  And, there is always SFX or other trading companies if II does not offer what you want.

There are a lot of good ideas expressed here about trading in the new world of the DC.  It's an advantage to have both the weeks and the points sytems available to us.  It's just that the strategy has changed and we're all learning the best ways for us to work the systems to our advantage.  I think you have to discard some of the old ideas about trading strategy and learn what now works best for you.  We're still learning about the effects of the "two buckets".   I don't see any loss of benefits.  Just changes in how to plan.


----------



## GregT (Sep 27, 2011)

californiagirl said:


> I put in a request in Aug for an efficiency at Ko Olina for August 2012, using a Maui Ocean Club JULY 4th WEEK!!  (Same size unit.)  No trade yet!



Wow, that is surprising -- Ko Olina studios have always been very accessible, even to me using Worldmark.   I'll be sorry if that trade is no longer reliable.

Please let us know when your trade clears -- I'm still waiting for a re-trade into my home resort (MOC) using like for like for a June 2012 reservation -- now 8.5 months way!  

Interesting stuff, these changes.

Best,

Greg


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 27, 2011)

californiagirl said:


> I haven't been so lucky Ciscogizmo1.  I put in a request in Aug for an efficiency at Ko Olina for August 2012, using a Maui Ocean Club JULY 4th WEEK!!  (Same size unit.)  No trade yet!  In years past, I would most likely have had an exchange by now.  I think we are just beginning to see the impact the DC has  on trading.
> 
> On the flip side, in August I was able to book a 1 bdrm at Ko Olina for the 1st week of Dec. this year...using legacy points.  Marriott is definitely holding onto their premium weeks.


 Wow... did you call II because I think this would be an easy trade.  Did you check your junk folder too?   My friends found their confirmation in their junk folder.   I'd be calling II because that doesn't really sound right to me.


----------



## rthib (Sep 27, 2011)

GregT said:


> I personally would not buy a Marriott specifically for trading purposes as I believe trades will be unreliable.
> 
> Greg



Has been good advice in the past as still is.
Most of the people who are upset about time shares and complain the most are those that bought a time share to trade. 
Despite any hype during the sales visit, the only thing that you buy when you purchase a time share is the ability to use the week you bought in the season you bought.
Thus most of the people who are happy with Marriott and DC are folks who own where they like. The DC lowers costs (Lock-off/Exchange) and gives flexibility (add a few days to a week).
For me if I never get another trade with my weeks, I am happy to go to my home resort.

That is part of DC that makes me nervous. When you buy points it is a little like buying a good week. It should get you the week you want but in the end you have no home.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 27, 2011)

Is it possible that II's new tiered system might be more responsible (than Marriott's DC) for the reduced high-demand inventory?  Maybe II is manipulating things for the benefit of their Plat and Gold members?


----------



## 2Blessed (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses.  I guess, that I, like many have been spoiled with the great Marriott internal trading over the years.  A few years ago, we owned 2 value weeks at Sunset Pointe.  Using those weeks, we have  exchanged to Ocean Pointe 4th of July, Grande Ocean in June, Barony in the spring, Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour during spring and summer. So, as you can see, we have really enjoyed some great trades.  We have since sold those weeks, and have been out of the Marriott trading game for a while.  I was thinking of purchasing a week to get back into the game.  Of course I want to purchase the best season for the lowest price, but I realize I should probably purchase plat for the best trading options.  We like the Marriott brand, and we are less than 3 hours away from the Hilton Head resorts and Orlando resorts.  Ocean Pointe, Legends Edge and even Myrtle Beach is an acceptable driving distance for us. We can also travel with some flexibility because we are so close.  No airfare involved.  So, I guess I have a litttle more freedom when buying a week to trade.  I just wonder what type of week I would need to trade into Newport Coast in the summer? I guess we could always rent for those type of trades. Hopefully, things will get better with the II trading situation.   I am also looking at some non Marriott options without the hefty mf.


----------



## puckmanfl (Sep 27, 2011)

good afternoon...

I guess I am the exception to the buy where you want to go thing!!!  I have stayed at my home resorts just once or twice since 2004 but withthe exception of the 25th anniv. spectacular, I have never stayed at my home resort using a home reservation.  I have traded back in with uptrades etc..

With all the great deals in flexchange, I cannot envision how a cheap Marriott 2 bedroom lockoff 60 miles from my home could do any harm as a double flexchange trader...


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think this year may not be the next way to judge trading in II. Marriott has been giving out a lot of PlusPoints for everyone enrolling. That inventory has to come from someplace, it seems that Marriott is pulling it from II to fulfill these requests.

I think also that Marriott is just learning how to forecast supply and demand. They are holding a lot more inventory than they probably need to only to dump it in to II at the last minute. When they are better able to guage inventory and forecast their needs, I think you will see improvements in II inventory.

Remember, that 75% of the owners are still in weeks. That is a lot of inventory. DC didn't' magically create more demand other than the 800 one time PlusPoints they gave out. I see things improving over the next few years.


----------



## MALC9990 (Sep 27, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I think this year may not be the next way to judge trading in II. Marriott has been giving out a lot of PlusPoints for everyone enrolling. That inventory has to come from someplace, it seems that Marriott is pulling it from II to fulfill these requests.
> 
> I think also that Marriott is just learning how to forecast supply and demand. They are holding a lot more inventory than they probably need to only to dump it in to II at the last minute. When they are better able to guage inventory and forecast their needs, I think you will see improvements in II inventory.
> 
> Remember, that 75% of the owners are still in weeks. That is a lot of inventory. DC didn't' magically create more demand other than the 800 one time PlusPoints they gave out. I see things improving over the next few years.



I agree that II trading may get better as time moves on and the new DC system settles down. However what is making me unhappy is that as a Marriott owner at European resorts I am not allowed to join the DC points game at all. Since I'm never going to buy trust points and I am not allowed to enrole my weeks in Europe, I am forced to do exchanges through II to get anything at a Marriott Resort in the USA.

What I don't understand is that even if Marriott are pulling weeks from II to meet DC Trust members demand, they have to be putting weeks back into II to offset those weeks they pull in from II. I don't see these weeks when I place request or search online - where are they?

The end result is that for 2012 I did not deposit any of my European weeks and have stopped looking for exchanges in 2012. When we get into 2012, I will consider only Request First exchanges. We avoid high season for exchanges to improve our chances but still see nothing.

Waiting until Flexchange is not really an option since living in the UK I need more than 59 days to plan and book travel.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 27, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> What I don't understand is that even if Marriott are pulling weeks from II to meet DC Trust members demand, they have to be putting weeks back into II to offset those weeks they pull in from II. I don't see these weeks when I place request or search online - where are they?



Unfortunately we don't really know the details behind how Marriott acquires that inventory from DC. Do they put like weeks back in? If they do it doesn't seem like they are putting in prime weeks when taking prime weeks. Are they even putting weeks back in? Could they just be paying cash? Could they be offering future weeks for deposit? With the lack of transparency we won't ever know.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 28, 2011)

*yes*

Are the good trading days over? - Short answer -YES! 

-TJ


----------



## kjd (Sep 28, 2011)

Knowing "the good days are over" and adjusting the strategy going forward are two different things.  For example, I believe you're better off taking your weakest trading weeks and converting them to DC points.  One must now recognize that weak weeks have less of a chance of getting good weeks.  It also follows that weak weeks may still get you good resorts if you accept the idea of not getting a full seven days if you convert to DC points.

Instead of trying to hold out for the same trades that were available in the past, why not use the less powerful weeks to extend a vacation at a good resort.  Of course if all you previously purchased were the "mud weeks" then you are faced with trying to make trades that are unrealistic given the new rules.  As I see it, you'd either have to consolidate the weeks into DC points and/or purchase more points to get better trades.  It's a case of you either lose vacation time or money to stay even.


----------



## RBERR1 (Sep 28, 2011)

I got a 2BR summer Waiohai for a 2Br summer Barony week at about 11 months out for 2012.  I think that is still a pretty good trade.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are some things that I believe explain why trading in II will be worse than before:

1) I was told by my vacation advisor that Marriott is keeping all the weeks redeemed for rewards points, foreclosed weeks, and developer weeks and putting them into the new points based system

2) I booked my vacations using points and I had my pick of Hawaii, Newport, Tahoe, Hilton Head, and Myrtle Beach.  There was a TON of availability and it was for all of June and all of July that had been released (up to the 27th).  

Now, there is some good news.  

1) Marriott appears to be dumping inventory into II at after about 90 days if DC owners aren't requesting the weeks.  We just saw a ton of Orlando, Williamsburg, Park City, and others get put into II about two weeks ago.  There was a lot of June, July and August

2) There is a lot available during flexchange across the board.


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 28, 2011)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Wow... did you call II because I think this would be an easy trade.  Did you check your junk folder too?   My friends found their confirmation in their junk folder.   I'd be calling II because that doesn't really sound right to me.



I check II under "my history".  The requests still show as pending.  Additionally I have no trouble receiving trade confirmations in my email inbox.  The exchanges have just not come through.  I even did a request first.

I have spoken with II and the trade has not become available.  I thought the efficiency would be a slam-dunk, but the rules of the game have definitely changed.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 29, 2011)

Any "resale" owner who joins the DC now has the opportunity to also trade their ownership weeks for MR points.  These usually get rented by Marriott for profit.

This new perk could also mean less II deposits.


----------



## gerbez (Sep 29, 2011)

This has been my experience so far.  Last year went to HH in June.  I requested a trade.  Trade did not go through for about a month so I called to inquire about a room with points.  Booked no problem for the same week I was requesting for the trade.  Obviously units were available, but not for my trade request.  I kept my request open until ~60 days before travel and it never filled.

This year I just requested a trade for Ko Olina next summer.  Same scenario, I actually reserved 2 rooms with points so again rooms were available.  I still have the trade request there to see if it fills, but I doubt it.

From my experience I would have to say, to me it seems very obvious that trading is much harder than it was before the program began.  Why would Marriott want to trade when they can skim an extra 10% on a points exchange.

George


----------



## Ricci (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree that trading is definitely getting harder through II.
That is why I was surprised to get a trade into Ocean Pointe in January with my deposited 2010 February Harbour Point week.  The trade came through a few weeks ago.:whoopie:


----------



## Old Hickory (Sep 29, 2011)

Ricci said:


> I agree that trading is definitely getting harder through II.
> That is why I was surprised to get a trade into Ocean Pointe in January with my deposited 2010 February Harbour Point week.  The trade came through a few weeks ago.:whoopie:



I thought trading through II was amazing when we bought a few years ago.  I could trade my 2 plat for an any size anywhere any season AND get a bonus week thrown in, to boot.  

So perhaps trading is more in line with an eye for an eye and a real bonus week for a highly requested week.


----------



## Empty Nest (Oct 4, 2011)

I just got off the phone(no wait) with a DC advisor and he was able to trade my 1 Bedroon Canyon Villa summer week for a 2 bedroom Timberlodge week for August 5, 2012. The summer weeks in Tahoe actually have a higher demand index than the ski season.

I usually search on line, but this time I called and was really amazed the trade was done immediately. I also had a 2 bedroom summer week sitting in interval, but the trade was made with the one bedroom. 

Just thought I would report a good trade, as I too was wondering how the new DC program would effect the trades.

Mike


----------



## rsackett (Oct 4, 2011)

Empty Nest said:


> I just got off the phone(no wait) with a DC advisor and he was able to trade my 1 Bedroon Canyon Villa summer week for a 2 bedroom Timberlodge week for August 5, 2012. The summer weeks in Tahoe actually have a higher demand index than the ski season.
> 
> I usually search on line, but this time I called and was really amazed the trade was done immediately. I also had a 2 bedroom summer week sitting in interval, but the trade was made with the one bedroom.
> 
> ...



So you are a member of the DC program, and this was done with a DC adviser?  I wonder if they have access to inventory that is not available on II to us mere mortals.

Ray


----------



## puckmanfl (Oct 4, 2011)

good afternoon...

Sorry, I have been somewhat scarce lately... Emergency Medicine 10 year Board Concert exam on Thursday 10/6....

Now I am really confused...

A DC VOA did an II trade???  an upgrade to a 2 bedroom from a one bedroom outside of flexchange.  This would be verbotten with an ongoing search. I doubt a summer Tahoe week was sitting on "instant exchange".  This doesn't smell real good...

something isn't right...


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know what Empty Nest's experience means as far as availability in II and/or the ongoing inventory "bucket" issue, but the DC VOA's are able to make pretty much any reservations for you if you're a DC member and the interval you want is available - DC and Weeks stays, II deposits and exchanges, MRP exchanges, and even paid stays at Marriott hotels or timeshares.  Don't know if they have to contact other reps during your call to actually get some of these reservations, but I've made every kind of Marriott reservation through VOA's.

Isn't the prevailing TUG wisdom for II exchanges to put your request in but then call every once in a while too because oftentimes inventory might be sitting there unmatched?  If it works that way when you're dealing with an II rep, why wouldn't it work that way with a VOA who already has access to II?


----------



## puckmanfl (Oct 4, 2011)

good evening....

Sue... this sounds different...

I believe we all realize that MVCD can use its access to II inventory to fulfill a DC request.  This is an actual II uptrade... The one bedroom used to snagthe 2 bedroom TAHOE unit has to be worth less points than the 2 bedroom unit obtained.  

Not really sure why MVCD would do this... as it circumvents the whole point of DC program. This owner  deposited a unit in II (one bedroom) and did not convert to DC points but snagged an uptrade from a MVCD DC VOA..

again, I am confused..I have to be missing something

Greg, Sue, or someone..please help


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 4, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> Sue... this sounds different...
> 
> ...



I guess I'm just looking at it as a VOA being able to do what an II rep can do, which fits with Marriott saying that VOA's can help with all aspects of using your timeshares.  Are you looking at it as a VOA being able to manipulate inventory to benefit DC members in such a way that an II rep can't?  I don't see that because it hasn't been unheard of all these years for II reps to perform uptrades on occasion if you call in.

It's always been a given that there's a possibility an II rep can see things that we don't when performing a search, that some inventory they see hasn't matched a request when it appears it should have, and that the II reps can perform uptrades occasionally.  Sure it's possible that there's something suspicious going on now with Empty Nest's particular experience here, but isn't it also possible that it's simply a matter of VOA's being able to do what II reps have always been able to do?


----------



## GregT (Oct 4, 2011)

Empty Nest said:


> I just got off the phone(no wait) with a DC advisor and he was able to trade my 1 Bedroon Canyon Villa summer week for a 2 bedroom Timberlodge week for August 5, 2012. The summer weeks in Tahoe actually have a higher demand index than the ski season.
> 
> I usually search on line, but this time I called and was really amazed the trade was done immediately. I also had a 2 bedroom summer week sitting in interval, but the trade was made with the one bedroom.
> 
> ...



Mike, 

That is interesting -- congratulations on a great uptrade!   A favor to ask -- can you go to "My History" in II and let us know the Unit Code of your TimberLodge unit?   I'm curious if it is 5 letters (ie a Marriott deposit) or 4 letters (ie an owners deposit).  Dioxide, can you confirm the 5/4 letter orientation?

Puck, it is unusual, but I'm not concerned that the Marriott DC VOA was able to match an II uptrade -- especially if the underlying week was from an owners deposit (and not DClub inventory) and sitting in II's inventory.  I'm sure that Marriott doesn't care if they use up II's inventory, and will make the match if the week is sitting in II inventory.   However, if the underlying week was sourced from Marriott's DClub Exchange Inventory, that would be very unusual for Marriott to match the (up)trade with a week from the DClub (so far in advance).

However, we know the Trust is loaded with Timber Lodge and at some point Marriott will be giving the excess weeks to II (where else would they go?).  It is conceivable that Marriott could have matched an II (up)trade for a DC owner with its own inventory.  If so, that's a real positive for those legacy week owners bold enough to enroll for fee savings only and still relying on II trades.  I'd rather see Marriott match an uptrade to a DC owner than give it in FlexChange to some random timeshare owner.

Ahhh....fun stuff these time shares.   

Mike, please do let us know the Unit Code as our collective interest is piqued.  Thank you.

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Oct 4, 2011)

good evening...

If this is true, it would be another great advantage for DC enrollees....  Now if you enroll you can trade in DC points OR have your VOA jump the line in II trades for you!!! Glad I enrolled...Really does go along with my strategy of purchasing a cheap 2 bedroom Lockoff justto have chips in the Flexchange game  Now I canuse these chips as II trading tools with my trusy VOA rep jumping the line for me!!!

How do we know the line was jumped???  Do you think it could be possible there wasn't another request in II land for the 2 bedroom Tahoe week, with a stringer trading unit than the OP's one bedroom.  The OP could not even have an ongoing search for this unit before flex....


----------



## Empty Nest (Oct 4, 2011)

Greg, 
The code is ZZAA. Is that the info you wanted?

By the way, I thought I was pretty good at the old system with II, but not as  much with the DC program. I read your posts( and others) and am always impressed. I keep thinking I need to get up to speed. With retirement around the corner I will definitely have to start.

There was nothing suspicious on my end. I asked the VOA and was put on hold. I thought he was going to talk to II and then get back to me on which unit to use for the request he was going to put in. Instead, when he got back to me it was a done deal and he only used the one bedroom.

Mike


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 4, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> If this is true, it would be another great advantage for DC enrollees....  Now if you enroll you can trade in DC points OR have your VOA jump the line in II trades for you!!! Glad I enrolled...Really does go along with my strategy of purchasing a cheap 2 bedroom Lockoff justto have chips in the Flexchange game  Now I canuse these chips as II trading tools with my trusy VOA rep jumping the line for me!!!
> 
> How do we know the line was jumped???  Do you think it could be possible there wasn't another request in II land for the 2 bedroom Tahoe week, with a stringer trading unit than the OP's one bedroom.  The OP could not even have an ongoing search for this unit before flex....



Using a 1BR week I have in our II account, I see several 2BR August 2012 Timber Lodge weeks sitting in instant exchange. So there was no line jumping here. The VOA just called an II rep to complete the transaction.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 4, 2011)

Empty Nest said:


> Greg,
> The code is ZZAA. Is that the info you wanted?



This is a 2BR lock offs at most resorts. An owner deposit being a four character code.

This also confirms that the week came from II and not DC inventory.


----------



## puckmanfl (Oct 4, 2011)

good evening...

Thanks dioxide... That is interesting....  2 bedroom tahoe summertime sitting on instant exchange...Who would have thunk it... Yes, you are correct.  Anyone with a studio or 1 bedroom on deposit could have had it.  Actually the OP could have done it solo on the website if it was truly available on instant exchange... 

If there are primo weeks like a summer tahoe week 2 bedroom on Instant, it is time to purchase a off season 2 bedroom lockoff, to use both halves in deals like this one...  GV might fit the bill because they are cheap and only 60 miles from my front door.


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 4, 2011)

Both my shadow ridge 1BR and studio can see up to Sep. 2012, but 1BR side can see more than five 2 bedroom units in August and studio part can see only 1BR units in August.

I could reserve a mid-June week at timber lodge 2BR with Grande Vista studio.
Also could get week 25, 2BR with ongoing search w/marriott week.
I think Marriott deposited many summer weeks at timber lodge recently.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 4, 2011)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening...
> 
> Thanks dioxide... That is interesting....  2 bedroom tahoe summertime sitting on instant exchange...Who would have thunk it... Yes, you are correct.  Anyone with a studio or 1 bedroom on deposit could have had it.  Actually the OP could have done it solo on the website if it was truly available on instant exchange...
> 
> If there are primo weeks like a summer tahoe week 2 bedroom on Instant, it is time to purchase a off season 2 bedroom lockoff, to use both halves in deals like this one...  GV might fit the bill because they are cheap and only 60 miles from my front door.



I didn't see anything specifically for August 5th. Though that doesn't mean they didn't have it when I was looking. I have found that what they show online isn't always all that they have available. A call can usually get you more and placing an ongoing request can often match overnight even if what you get wasn't online.


----------



## winger (Oct 5, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> ... Sure it's possible that there's something suspicious going on now with Empty Nest's particular experience here, but isn't it also possible that it's simply a matter of VOA's being able to do what II reps have always been able to do?



From past experience, I am sure this happens with II; however, with the DC VOA, IF they can (or eventually can?) do this, I am betting it takes someone with the know-how (e.g. who to contact, etc.) and willingness to go the extra step for DC members.


----------



## windje2000 (Oct 5, 2011)

GregT said:


> Mike,
> 
> That is interesting -- congratulations on a great uptrade!   A favor to ask -- can you go to "My History" in II and let us know the Unit Code of your TimberLodge unit?   I'm curious if it is 5 letters (ie a Marriott deposit) or 4 letters (ie an owners deposit).  Dioxide, can you confirm the 5/4 letter orientation?
> 
> ...



Another explanation is that DC had a waitlisted request for a 1BR Canyon Village from a points buyer.  DC is anxious to fill those requests ASAP.

In this instance, it appears the DC VOA was empowered to give up a 2BR Timber Lodge (which they have plenty of) to fill that 1BR Canyon Village points request.

Will this occur in the future?  If you have something DC needs, I think it will.  

DC acts in what it believes are its own best interests.


----------



## CatJ114683 (Oct 5, 2011)

I do not think the good days are over.. at least not yet.  We put in a request with our non-marriott 1 br unit and got shoulder season (April 22) at Myrtle Beach.  So, I think it just depends on timing.......


----------



## KarenP (Oct 6, 2011)

I have actually been very impressed with the recent trades I got.  I locked off my 2 bedroom gold Grande Vista with reservation May 26, 2012 and got:

2 bedroom Cottages at South Seas Oct. 12, 2012 with my 1 bedroom
2 bedroom Ocean Pointe April 29, 2012 with my studio

I saw both trades on-line.  How can it get any better?


----------



## Steve A (Oct 14, 2011)

On Wednesday I put a trade in to II for a week before or after July 4th at the Aruba Ocean Club. The next day I was confirmed for June 23-June 30 (one bedroom). This will go with the week we own (one bedroom) and will be using June 30-July 6th. I used a silver Barony week. 

OTOH I had this same week with II for six months requesting high usage weeks at either the St. Kitts or St. Thomas Marriott TS with no luck. But two weeks in Aruba? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 15, 2011)

I would say this year I probaly got the best trades for my Silver Summit Watch week.  Used the studio side and got a 2 bedrom Waiohai- that was within 30 days.  Just got an II exchange for a 1 bedroom Summit Watch for skiing the first week in February using the 1 bedroom side.  I have gotten studio ski weeeks before, but have never gotten a 1 bedroom more than 45 days in advance.

I wonder how many destination club points that would take.


----------



## linmcginn (Oct 16, 2011)

We purchased a resale NCV 8 years ago. We're not point based, didn't join DC, and have never had a problem exchanging into some pretty awesome resorts! Just deposit my week with Interval and immediately exchanged it for Marriott Crystal Shores in Marco Island last week in April 2011! We're pretty happy with that exchange


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 16, 2011)

linmcginn said:


> We purchased a resale NCV 8 years ago. We're not point based, didn't join DC, and have never had a problem exchanging into some pretty awesome resorts! Just deposit my week with Interval and immediately exchanged it for Marriott Crystal Shores in Marco Island last week in April 2011! We're pretty happy with that exchange



Thought I heard that it's hard to get into Marco Island: Marriott Crystal Shores?

What did you use for the exchange and what did you get?


----------



## yumdrey (Oct 17, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> Thought I heard that it's hard to get into Marco Island: Marriott Crystal Shores?
> 
> What did you use for the exchange and what did you get?



Sounds like NCV week was used for crystal shores.


----------



## linmcginn (Oct 17, 2011)

Ron98GT said:


> Thought I heard that it's hard to get into Marco Island: Marriott Crystal Shores?
> 
> What did you use for the exchange and what did you get?



Used our NCV for the Crystal Shores exchange. Last year we exchanged it for Oceana Palms.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 18, 2011)

linmcginn said:


> Used our NCV for the Crystal Shores exchange. Last year we exchanged it for Oceana Palms.



Since I don't believe NCV has L/O's (correct me if I'm wrong), I assume the trade was a 2-BR for a 2-BR?


----------



## Vacation1 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Are the Good Trading Days Over?  We've been happy with II Exchanges*

Used an Ocean Point studio and traded it for Ocean Point 2BR in January 2012.  Used an Ocean Point studio for HH Harbor Point 2BR for last week of March 2012.  Used an Ocean Point 1BR and exchanged for a 3BR Ocean Pointe for last week of October 2012.  In March of 2011 stayed in 3BR at Grande Vista in Orlando using an Ocean Point studio.  All done with silver season and on instant exchange.    So far we've been very pleased and maybe very lucky.


----------



## winger (Dec 4, 2011)

*MMC Plat Summer exchanged for MKW Thanksgiving week*

Our deposit-first exchange with II (using our new Marriott DC II account) for a Hawaii week just came through a few hours ago! 

We deposited our 2BD Manor (orig bldg) summer week something this past summer (2011) and asked for a 2BD or 1BD unit in Kauai or Maui. Our confirmation is for a Kauai Beach Club 1BD, 2 Bath unit from Nov 17 - Nov 24.  I called Marriott Reservations' Elite line and was told this is an Ocean Front unit  

Now, we have to work on flights and getting the car rental cost down (which is now around $700 for the two weeks   )


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 4, 2011)

winger said:


> Our deposit-first exchange with II (using our new Marriott DC II account) for a Hawaii week just came through a few hours ago!
> 
> We deposited our 2BD Manor (orig bldg) summer week something this past summer (2011) and asked for a 2BD or 1BD unit in Kauai or Maui. Our confirmation is for a Kauai Beach Club 1BD, 2 Bath unit from Nov 17 - Nov 24.  I called Marriott Reservations' Elite line and was told this is an Ocean Front unit
> 
> Now, we have to work on flights and getting the car rental cost down (which is now around $700 for the two weeks   )







I agree that car rental costs are thru the roof.   I think the best way around that is to plan your time as well as you can, and limit your car rental to only the days that you truly need it and will use it.   

I plan to go to Hawaii next year for a month, yet will only rent a car for a week or 10 days in order to keep the rental agency out of my pockets.





.


----------



## winger (Dec 4, 2011)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I agree that car rental costs are thru the roof.   I think the best way around that is to plan your time as well as you can, and limit your car rental to only the days that you truly need it and will use it.
> 
> I plan to go to Hawaii next year for a month, yet will only rent a car for a week or 10 days in order to keep the rental agency out of my pockets.
> 
> ...


We plan on being at two resorts (with our newly confirmed KBC being the 2nd week) and with the lack of transportation the island (my assumption), we are pretty much likely going to keep a car all days we are there. I think it may take a little too much planning to figure which days to need a car or not...or maybe we will look into whether KBC offers a shuttle to/from the airport and IF they did, we can possible plan on "confining" ourselves to the resort the last x days on the island?  LOL, I'll keep this option in mind.  For Kauai, however, I cannot easily see this (giving up the car for a few days) happening.

Last year when we were in Washington DC the last week of a three week East Coast trip, we did return the rental car after our first two weeks were up because we were able to get around DC without a car. Even the trip to the airport for the return flight home was an easy Metro ride away.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right thread, but I wanted to share a trade we just confirmed in II.

We traded our platimum studio at Desert Springs Villas I for a studio at Ko Olina in late April-early May.  This request took a year to get, but it is hard to say if the delay is due to the DC or partly my fault. We had two requests in and were originally trying to get a week on Maui and a week at Ko Olina for back-to-back weeks. When I switched both requests to Ko Olina for the same week (we are now staying at Westin on Maui during the first week of vacation) I forgot to delink the two requests. As a result, II was searching for a 1 BR and a studio for the same week. I didn't realize it until the II rep told me this morning. He delinked them and we locked in the studio. Now it would be wonderful if a 1 BR becomes available by tomorrow morning, so I can cancel the studio. But, at least we have a studio.


----------

